# wife ok'd me to get a new atv



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Ok guys after months of looking through maybe, bad, junk, and scary, wife said to get a brand new one. Mainly for warenty and I'm the only one ragged it lol.
My choices are 2014 750 brute force, 850 polaris xp, Suzuki king quad 750, or 700 grizzly.
I know BF guys will say a bf handsdown, but the slesman said the 850 popo will stomp it.
I'm buying one in 2 weeks. Please , I'd like some real opinions as they are all good choices, NO can-ams, to much to fix lol

My mods will be the usual snorks, programmer, exht upgrade. The dealer sells them with 28's installed, and ill do a 2"lift- and yes I know clutch work on any is a must. Lemme hear what you would buy and why.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

if i had no prior experience, i woulda gotten a polaris i think. only reason i really ended up with the BF is cuz my father has one. so i was already familiar with it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What type of riding do you plan on doing?


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

well if its a question of "Stomping", i wouldnt rely on a saleman. they more times than not know the least about the products they sell. i entered my fist round track race a couple of weeks ago. my first heat was against a guy on a newer pol 850. three laps around a lake with a schicane and slalom course on each straightaway. i won by a large margin. whatever the reasons, my brute just seemed to have more low end grunt to get the jump. we both had 30" tires and lift and snorkels. other than that i dont what other mods he had. i just have vfj springs. for low end power , a 750 v twin is hard to beat. but really they are all close in power until you get into the 1000 range. those are all really nice bikes and you would be happy with any of them. i hear power steering is pretty nice though. the Brutes havnt changed much since their inception, and lots of people still buy them, even though their looks are kinda of aging, which should say something. because honestly, the can ams just look badass, and they are now probably the most common now i see out, or at least right there with polaris. let us know what you get. Personly, when i get ready to get a second bike, i am getting another Brute Force 750, unless they make a 1000 by than. i am a low end stomp on it kinda guy, and my brute does that without question.


----------



## chopermech (Dec 3, 2012)

They make a 100 hp scrambler 1000...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james53eric (Nov 7, 2013)

I have ridden both bikes and I'm with Jake I don't know if a sportsman would out power the brute but I do prefer the sportsman just because IMO its more comfortable and the AWD you cant beat IMO.


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

Polaris425 said:


> What type of riding do you plan on doing?


 
normal trail riding,riding with the kids,rescue bike for when the kids get stuck, nothing deeper than 1.5ft deep . just gonna do normal mixed riding with sum mud but not deep


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

If your doing that with it they will all last just as long....they all have pros and cons if your living in the water tho I recommend the king quad or grizzly but the kawi will put a smile on your face and the popo it is just a fast tank


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

For that I'd recommend the Polaris.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

... the brute is really easy to do those mods to. sounds like an overkill in mods though, for the riding you stated....but hell, none of us can leave well enough alone i guess. hehehe... post pics when ya make a decision. you cant really go wrong with taking 425's advice. :firedevil:


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

well the dealer im talking with can get me a 2014 brute 750 with the special lime green pearl color and shiny factory rims and 27" swamplites for 10,500 sound bout right ?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

popos are hard to get worked on around here, an the canned ham factory warranty aint for sh-t 2013 rene 800r 4 days old 6hrs around 50 mi. front diff exploded busting left case 1/2 . the selling dealer said c-a would not cover it because it was under pressure we had to buy the internals patch the case 1/2 an install or let it sit untill factory warranty expired then they would run it through on the extened warranty provider, 2012 outlander xmr 2 hrs 10mi , powersteering an air ride failed took it to dealer 4 to 5 months later got it back snapped both rear axles loading on trailer in the dealers lot 1 more month before it was ready to go sold 2 weeks later , an the 13 rene is also gone. these are just my personal exp with can am an there dealer , an just venting a little not my bikes but was dealing with the dealer for the owner as he works out of state most of the time, i have never delt with kawie on warranty issues

an by the way you are 1 lucky dude to have a women like that , sounds like a keeper


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Personally I like twin cylinders ... so it would be between the Brute and Polaris. The V-twin will sound better with after market pipes than the inline twin. The new Brute with eps should be a nice comfortable ride but not quite as comfy as the POPO. ...so it would depend on what kind of deal I could make. $10500 sounds a little bit high for my area but probably not unreasonable ...."id try to get the price down some depending on what all that included (extended warranty, taxes, etc.)


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I'd get the Brute, 850XP or Outlander 800+. I have a Grizzly 700 now and there isn't much wow factor to it. It does everything I ask of it, which is a lot, but I haven't had an ear to ear grin on my face while riding it since it was new.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wideawakejake said:


> ... the brute is really easy to do those mods to. sounds like an overkill in mods though, for the riding you stated....but hell, none of us can leave well enough alone i guess. hehehe... post pics when ya make a decision.


:agreed:


----------



## sed8ed (Jan 13, 2011)

I own both, a 2013 sportsman 850xp and a 2007 brute 750... before the brutes mods they tied in a drag race... with a vfj stage 3 clutch, muzzy superpro duals and a dynatek the brute stomps the popo up until around 55-60mph then I run out of gear on the brute... had the popo up to 80mph

The brute is much more fun to ride but less reliable, it's light weight lets you throw it around like a heavy dirt bike and it's low end grunt is where it really shines

The sportsman 850xp gets you where you are going like a tank rolling over everything in its path but it is not nimble... it is my wifes quad

Rode the new scrambler last week though at a demo... Its everything the sportsman should be... just awesome fun, great suspension, handles like a dream and if I can afford it, im going to buy one after the riding season and they come down in price a little.

Over here in Lacy WA. loaded 2013 brute 750's are going for $7,500.00 plus tax and fees... comes to $8,400 out the door. Try looking for a 2013 if you can, they are the same as the 2014's but will be cheaper this time of year

Good luck

---------- Post added at 08:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:16 PM ----------

Just noticed you are in LA... might be worth the drive to save $2,000.


----------



## catman3516 (Dec 15, 2013)

looks like a 2013 lime green special edition brute force 750 will be in the yard trying to get the financing correct, hopefully tomorrow it'll be home with me


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

Polaris is heaviest in it's class. I love my BF but it has gremlins. I rode a 2002 sportsman 500 for years. It will run with the big dogs. Mainly because there isn't one thing I haven't done to it. We are a strange group. Why are there so many aftermarket parts? Because we're all nuts and can't leave things alone.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

I would go with the Brute. Easy to work on and easy to Mod. If your going to do any mud riding the Brute is the way to go. It is also lighter and you cant deny the way a V-TWIN sounds. They both have long seats for the misses but my buddy rode with his wife on the back of his popo and her bottom was always hot due to the exhaust. But the Polaris AWD is awesome. A penlock is always a alternative for that though. IMO.


----------

